# EMERGANCY! Fire evacuation!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

there is a Huge! fire in Bastrop and Leander in Tx. i live in Ceder park and may have to be evacuated! is there any other things for my hedgie i should bring with me besides carrier cage, food, water, and a blenket! This is Urgant!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Treats! Just be sure to stay calm and that will go a long way to keeping Truffles calm too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You have 4 threads going on this subject. I have deleted two with no replies and am closing all but one. Please stick to one thread.


----------

